# Meguiars Super Degreaser



## Scottd (May 18, 2006)

Hi when will you be getting some more Meguiars Super Degreaser in mate


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Later this week buddy... All on order. 

We have been a little caught out with stocks in the last few days!

Johnny


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Did mine get sent out ok?? :wave:


----------



## Scottd (May 18, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Later this week buddy... All on order.
> 
> We have been a little caught out with stocks in the last few days!
> 
> Johnny


Cheer's johnny can you let me know when it come's in? Thank you


----------

